# Deactivated = Instacart



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

Started September 2021, fired at the end of February (27th) of 2022.

Violated terms of service so they say.

When customers order 1/2 items and none of them are available. I will send them screenshots and corresponding text message through the app to make sure they understand.

Most of the time I get a response back and they request something else.

They count three incidents where I failed to make a delivery which violates their term of service.

Maybe I did it wrong because if I get no response from the customer, I contact Instacart customer service and make them cancel the other instead of me so my rating is not impacted.

How is that a failure to deliver when nothing was shopped or paid for????

Has this happen to anybody else?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

If the customer doesn't respond you are supposed to make the best substitute on your own authorization unless the customer has specified no substitutes.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

SpinalCabbage said:


> If the customer doesn't respond you are supposed to make the best substitute on your own authorization unless the customer has specified no substitutes.


 I have done that hundreds of times, if there is a suitable replacement, I typically get thanked for it. 

If I remember the three times they striked me.

Seems to be a CVS thing -

First one - Customer requested two Covid-19 kits. OoS, ummm there is no suitable replacement for that.
Second one - Customer request one item (don't remember what it was), it's OoS, no suitable replacement.
Third one - Customer request specific hair coloring that only Schwarzkopf offers. no suitable replacement

I can't conjure up products out of thin air, I have worked in stores for a long time and have done mechanising, if it's not on the shelf, it's typically shrink (stolen, misplaced) or it's simply Out of Stock.

Honestly I think the problem was I didn't just cancel the orders and take the hit on my rating. I was trying to avoid that and ended up getting deactivated.

Oh well, back to doing UberEats I suppose until I can make my next move which is get completely out of this Gig Economy.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Djfourmoney said:


> I have done that hundreds of times, if there is a suitable replacement, I typically get thanked for it.
> 
> If I remember the three times they striked me.
> 
> ...


You make a valid argument. Have you tried telling Instacart the same thing?


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You make a valid argument. Have you tried telling Instacart the same thing?


 Yes I have.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

This is the reason I do not want to do shopping in Instacart or any app. Half of the stuff is out of stock thanks to artificial government-induced supply chain issues. I am not interested in negotiating with Shaniqua on which variety of hair coloring it is she wants. Someone else can do that.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The idea of having to shop for others and deal with substitutions, etc... , there's just no way unless I was absolutely desperate.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Djfourmoney said:


> Oh well, back to doing UberEats I suppose until I can make my next move which is get completely out of this Gig Economy.


Good news! Uber owns Instacart, so you’ll still be doing instacart orders!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> If the customer doesn't respond you are supposed to make the best substitute on your own authorization unless the customer has specified no substitutes.


Screw that. No disrespect. But shopping for them no 
No covid big times. GTFO..


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

FL_Steve said:


> This is the reason I do not want to do shopping in Instacart or any app. Half of the stuff is out of stock thanks to artificial government-induced supply chain issues. I am not interested in negotiating with Shaniqua on which variety of hair coloring it is she wants. Someone else can do that.


Why is her name Shaniqua.

The racism is ridiculous and uncalled for. SMH


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Would you prefer Apu, Terrell, Jhoti, Rohit, Maria, or Jose?




Ms.Doe said:


> Why is her name Shaniqua.
> 
> The racism is ridiculous and uncalled for. SMH


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

FL_Steve said:


> This is the reason I do not want to do shopping in Instacart or any app. Half of the stuff is out of stock thanks to artificial government-induced supply chain issues. I am not interested in negotiating with Shaniqua on which variety of hair coloring it is she wants. Someone else can do that.


I understand what your saying but Shaniqua? It could be anybody, lots of men use hair color these days. 



Disgusted Driver said:


> The idea of having to shop for others and deal with substitutions, etc... , there's just no way unless I was absolutely desperate.


 Why would an individual need to do be desperate to shop for people? Aren't you equally desperate if you want to support people's habits (getting cigarettes from 7-Eleven with UberEats) or taking them to the club on Saturday Night when they are perfectly sober? 

We have a service based economy.



UberChiefPIT said:


> Good news! Uber owns Instacart, so you’ll still be doing instacart orders!


 I didn't know that but we'll find out if I've been blackballed won't we? 



bobby747 said:


> Screw that. No disrespect. But shopping for them no
> No covid big times. GTFO..


 Why do people warn you about disrespecting you and then do it? He's a novel idea, how about you just insult me and let me deal with it?

I liked doing Instacart, it took more hours sometimes but I've done $200+ in 7-8 hours before. Not really that interested in picking up people anymore. That required either to do the morning commute or be out to 3-4 am on Friday and Saturday to make the same kind of money. I would still have to work with the same frequency 6-7 days a week to clear $1000-1200.

During the lockdown, I worked Postmates from 5 pm to roughly 10 pm in Hollywood, hit the bonus every single time and made $900-$1000 a week. 



Uberisfuninlv said:


> Would you prefer Apu, Terrell, Jhoti, Rohit, Maria, or Jose?


 Does it matter? I know some Black men are still very angry at Black women and for good reason(s).

However I am a "Passport Brother" and "SYSBM", I don't need to need to call Black or any woman women names.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Good news! Uber owns Instacart, so you’ll still be doing instacart orders!


I don't think Uber owns Instacart. Though I could be wrong about that.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I don't think Uber owns Instacart. Though I could be wrong about that.


You're right. I was thinking about Postmates. Ooops!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Screw that. No disrespect. But shopping for them no
> No covid big times. GTFO..


I did it for one summer (pre-pandemic) as I was suffering extreme rideshare burnout. It was fun, but it was a lot of work.

For awhile I did it with my wife as my co-shopper who then established her own account and she did it for a month on her own after she got fired on her 20th anniversary of working at her regular job. Previously my wife's employer gave a cash bonus to their employees on their 20th anniversary. My wife didn't even get her bonus. She just got a cake from her co-workers and a pink slip from the company and was escorted to her car by security.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

That's sucks . A buddy of mine was doing it when covid first started. He did well.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> I am not interested in negotiating with Shaniqua on which variety of hair coloring it is she wants.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ms.Doe said:


> Why is her name Shaniqua.
> 
> The racism is ridiculous and uncalled for. SMH


Because we don't get any Jane's, Sue's Leslie, Ann, Donna, Elaine, Karen, Tracy, EVER who ask for hair coloring via insta cart??? EVER think of THAT??


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Djfourmoney said:


> Why would an individual need to do be desperate to shop for people? Aren't you equally desperate if you want to support people's habits (getting cigarettes from 7-Eleven with UberEats) or taking them to the club on Saturday Night when they are perfectly sober?
> 
> We have a service based economy.


I think you misunderstood. I'm not saying that anyone has to be desperate to shop for people, I'm saying that I would have to be desperate. Why? Because I hate shopping, having to call and discuss their alternatives and not getting paid properly for my time. I would be very frustrated. Work is work, I'm not putting down the work, merely making a statement about my complete lack of interest in doing it.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ms.Doe said:


> Why is her name Shaniqua.
> 
> The racism is ridiculous and uncalled for. SMH


Names are racist now. You read it here first, folks!


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

kdyrpr said:


> Because we don't get any Jane's, Sue's Leslie, Ann, Donna, Elaine, Karen, Tracy, EVER who ask for hair coloring via insta cart??? EVER think of THAT??


 Actually I got all sorts of women asking for hair coloring. It must be where you work.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I think you misunderstood. I'm not saying that anyone has to be desperate to shop for people, I'm saying that I would have to be desperate. Why? Because I hate shopping, having to call and discuss their alternatives and not getting paid properly for my time. I would be very frustrated. Work is work, I'm not putting down the work, merely making a statement about my complete lack of interest in doing it.


Then why come into this thread????

I never understood that sort of logic and since this arena is the same economic class of people minus a couple of outliers.

I don't jump into threads to say "I would never do that kind of work, it's not worth my time". I will however jump into DJ related threads and say I don't do weddings and somebody will attack me for that.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Djfourmoney said:


> Actually I got all sorts of women asking for hair coloring. It must be where you work.


Actually, I don't do InstaCart. Sounds like a miserable way to earn peanuts.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

All these jobs earn about the same "peanuts".

The only way you make more is to combine them or earn through affiliate codes. Unfortunately I've only signed up two people, one to Uber and another guy to Postmates to add to his Lime charging gig.

Combining two apps seems to work for some.

Actually the job isn't hard and I think there some underline stuff that isn't being mentioned if you take the Shaniqa comment at face value, along with some other colorful comments that go directly into what they wouldn't do/not worth their time which is off topic.

Yet you as well as others work the other Gig Economy jobs that earn the same more or less.

Seems some to think shopping is a woman's work, when it's nothing more than finding the items in the store. Best thing is I don't have to work like I said either morning commute or late Friday/Saturday Night to make money doing Lyft or Uber.

In all cases with these apps demand falls off a cliff mid-day during the week.

Of course the other thing you could be doing is listening to these various fake gurus and get rich quick schemes which seem to return like a bad penny.

No worries because I am going do the three things I like the most and when I am more or less successful I will definitely share. One thing is true about something these gurus often say which is the richest are in the niches.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

I am also kicked from ic. Last summer.
All winter i have done ic. In the summer it asked for a pic before i could go onine . I snaped my pic.
Auto deactivation. They say its not me . I sent pics to support emails of my face again. Its me .
They said the natinality of the person in the winter is not the person in the summer . 
Its a damn tan ! I get dark in the summer . I am on the gulf corse . Sorry for having a life .
I never did get it back up and running . They said bann for life .


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Djfourmoney said:


> Then why come into this thread????
> 
> I never understood that sort of logic and since this arena is the same economic class of people minus a couple of outliers.
> 
> I don't jump into threads to say "I would never do that kind of work, it's not worth my time". I will however jump into DJ related threads and say I don't do weddings and somebody will attack me for that.


I'm so sorry, I didn't realize that you were a moderator and that I had violated your rules. If you don't post anymore I promise I won't repeat my mistake. 
Somehow I was under the impression that this was a delivery forum which I do do, just don't do shopping. Just as an FYI, all of these gig jobs don't pay the same peanuts, some pay more than others at different times and places. I doubt there's an instacart shopper consistently making what I average.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

BrainDead Driver said:


> I am also kicked from ic. Last summer.
> All winter i have done ic. In the summer it asked for a pic before i could go onine . I snaped my pic.
> Auto deactivation. They say its not me . I sent pics to support emails of my face again. Its me .
> They said the natinality of the person in the winter is not the person in the summer .
> ...


 Interesting seems you have something that legal services might be interested in. If you really want to work for them I guess you can go down that road.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Good news! Uber owns Instacart, so you’ll still be doing instacart orders!


Since when?

They bought Postmates not Instacart and Uber and Instacart just did a settlement…

Did not read the entire thread so my apologies…


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm so sorry, I didn't realize that you were a moderator and that I had violated your rules. If you don't post anymore I promise I won't repeat my mistake.
> Somehow I was under the impression that this was a delivery forum which I do do, just don't do shopping. Just as an FYI, all of these gig jobs don't pay the same peanuts, some pay more than others at different times and places. I doubt there's an instacart shopper consistently making what I average.


Here we go with the passive aggressive replies. You know I am not a moderator. 

I l worked Postmates until the switchover and I couldn't get Checkr to do a background check. I applied to Instacart at the suggestion of my sister because she's knows the internal workings of these companies having work for them in a back office capacity. Up till now I haven't successfully had my background check by Uber (I'll check in a moment) but Instacart accepted me, sent me a debit card and I was off and running.

I couldn't afford to continue to wait to figure out what was wrong with Uber.

I had to work more for Instacart. Typically 40 hours; To ensure with the weekly adjustment I would hit $1000+ with tips.










I will edit with a Postmates screen shot as I have to dig into my other email account. 

You can do whatever you want I just don't understand why it's important for me to know you won't do something.

I get that often when I bring up nitrous oxide in automotive performance circles. No doubt it will make their car faster and done correctly no additional wear or risk involved yet most people only bring up the fact they won't do it and then make excuses about racing me.

I know why they won't do it, it's not interesting. How is telling me your lack of interest is productive?


----------

